# SQUIRREL !!!



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

A squirrel had the nerve to come onto the lawn...I thought that Cash was going to lose his mind. You can't really see Cash in this video, but you can hear him. I love how Penny is just sitting quietly next to him, but I guarantee that if I'd opened the door, she would be the first one out. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7EF7U42jeY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Are you taunting us northerners; you with sunshine and without 2 feet of snow on your lawn? You, who doesn't know what it's like to have so much snow that the dogs can't go into the woods to poop and do it in the driveway where it freezes solid and jams the snowblower! BAH! <VBG>

We used to have a bird feeder right outside a window. The squirrels would come for the seeds on the ground and the dogs would be at the window, obsessed with them. They'd be frozen, staring at them with a quivering intensity.

The window was on the south side & I would let Rusty out the north door. He'd go tearing out the door and around the east side, but on the south side he'd slow to a crawl and creep along behind a stone wall until he got sight of them & would freeze there, half hidden, waiting for the squirrel to make a move. He never did catch one but never stopped trying.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/05/define-vizslas-running-large.html

Bailey and Chloe ran down a ground squirrel last Saturday before it could get back in a hole. The above link where the dogs are "running large" was the hill. Bailey grabbed it with Chloe giving him encouragement a few feet away. They both were about a 1/4 mile from where I was hiking on the trail when this happened. Bailey killed it and brought it to me, laying it at my feet.

I told him he was a good boy and we continued on our 10 mile hike. About an hour later we came across a lady who said "Hey your dog's bleeding." Sure enough, the ground squirrel got the right side of Bailey's face pretty well. Two nice size holes in his jowl. Got home cleaned it up. An hour later it puffed up like he had been in a prize fight and lost, but after a couple days the swelling has gone down back to normal. He had his rabies shot about 6 months ago, so with some antibiotics and antiseptic he's all good.
Add this injury to his laundry list of scrapes, bites, rips and tears.

Hunting dogs are tough. He never whimpered or expressed any distress.

Happy trails.
RBD


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sorry Bob - I didn't mean to taunt you. . If it makes you feel better, it might rain here this weekend and that might cause me to have to put on a sweater. 

The squirrel they were looking at was right out the door, I bet they could have caught it. I have to admit that I gave the squirrel a little warning before I opened the door. I didn't want to take the fun away from the dogs, but I also didn't really want them to catch it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Boy, I hear that!! Willie has caught and killed many critters out in his yard (it's a big yard). The NERVE of them... coming into his domain!! He has caught and killed multiple chipmunks, squirrels, and a rabbit. Then I have to deal with the corpses. Murder in the back yard... Well, I don't want him to eat them, so it must be done. They are picked up, put in a bag, and put into the trash can. I tell him he is such a good hunter. The hunt brings him joy. How could I deny him that?!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE's yard is a TREE RAT heaven - took 2yrs to get him to just point them - same with rabbits - now PIKE most of the time ignores them - NO BANG - NO dead animal - he moves on 2 find feathers - LOL


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Speaking of squirrels and snow........
Last week Dharma chased one up a tree and just about took me with her or I pretty nearly landed on my.........! Not fun when they are on a leash. ;D


----------

